# Place of Service Question



## eafaoro1 (Jul 26, 2010)

I want to make sure this is correct .  If a doctor treats a patient in a hospital based wound care clinic it would be billed with a POS of 22 since it is hospital based right?  The address for where the services were completed would be the hospitals address.The doctor thinks it would be POS 11.  POS 11 is office based.  Can someone confirm this please?  Thank you.


----------



## mitchellde (Jul 26, 2010)

You are correct.  It cannot be POS 11 unless he is paying rent for office space in the facility and using his own employees and paying for his own supplies. Services performed in a POS 22 are reimbursed lower since there is no overhead expenses for the physician.


----------



## eafaoro1 (Jul 26, 2010)

Thank you for confirming this for me!


----------

